
Ask HN: What are day to day “problems” that have verified solutions? - joshspankit
 Especially interested in those things that keep coming up at workplaces, at home, or anywhere between.<p>Maybe the people with these problems have not (yet) been exposed to the solution, or maybe it runs counter to intuition and doesn&#x27;t &#x27;stick&#x27;, but our collective knowledge knows. And you know. It might even drive you a little crazy that it keeps coming up.<p>Some examples: Date formatting ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;xkcd.com&#x2F;1179&#x2F; ) and data integrity (Reed–Solomon error correction), or even more &quot;mundane&quot; things like how to fairly split something up between two people (one splits, the other chooses).
======
zapstar
You posted this 12 days ago and 13 days ago. So my answer would be “system
that can identify duplicate submissions.”

~~~
joshspankit
I’m flattered that you noticed that I posted this before.

Like muzani (who commented on the first posting on this) “I'm disappointed
this hasn't received more attention.”. I know HN moves fast so I followed the
repost guidelines from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

As this is the third time, and it’s not the charm, this will probably by my
last repost.

If you have suggestions for how to approach this in a better way, I’m all
ears!

~~~
rckoepke
I too would be interested in answers to this, and I found the question itself
thought-provoking. This is the first time I've seen this.

